

Wrapbootstrap Now Accepts Bitcoin - afaqurk
https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/crisp-responsive-fluid-business-template-WB0F7FH2P

======
DigitalSea
Seems like Bitcoin is being rapidly adopted as a viable currency choice. For a
while there I wasn't convinced Bitcoin was going to survive the issues it
faced, especially all of the controversy surrounding fraudulent Bitcoin
exchanges and wallet services that disappear with users Bitcoins. It's good to
see some credibility being restored in the currency finally with notable sites
now accepting payments and donations via the pseudo currency.

I think we'll see a true turning point of this pseudonymous currency once the
likes of Google, eBay or Apple adopt it as a means for accepting payment.

------
Beckham
I love that accepting bitcoin is now a very effective viral marketing tactic:
it's going to lead to rapid adoption.

------
mrb
afaqurk, perhaps you should change the story link to
<https://wrapbootstrap.com/help/buyers/bitcoin>

~~~
afaqurk
Good point. But I don't see a way to edit URL in the edit menu.

~~~
mrb
Ah, I think only admins can change it.

------
kiba
"X accepts bitcoin" where as X is a notable entity of some kind. (4chan,
wordpress, Internet Archive, etc)

------
justinkelly
anyone know why bitpay was chosen over coinbase as the processor ?

